# MS paint + routan = baller



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

I did these in MS paint.

I would just love a vw truck.

so here goes some imaginary pics








































i wish one day i can find like a work routan with like a bare interior and no windows to do this to.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

small re-do










Other than that, nifty idea...


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

:thumbup:

Looks like a cool concept !!!


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

If BMW can do it to an M3, then VW should do it to a Route. If there ever was a vehicle that looked good lowered down, it sure is the Routan.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

paf said:


> small re-do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice touch on the removal of the antenna mount:thumbup: I gotta say that thing looks awesome, the color and wheels hit that thing just right, Calla Lily is my favorite color. I'd love to find a rollover to start with.

Being a vintage VW guy, I always loved the split window single cab and double cab pick-ups, especially ones that are dragging the bumper. The later rabbit style pick ups "caddys" are great cause you can GTI them out too, but having all the latest refinements it a "Sport Rout" pick-up would be cool.

Oh yeah, HACK the two love birds out, they're ruining a perfectly good looking truck


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

paf said:


> small re-do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it took me about 10 mins to figure out what you did there:laugh:


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

taken from my own mod


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

paf said:


> taken from my own mod


oohhhh I like that. :thumbup:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

The white Fog lamp covers look great. How about going the other way with Paint and painting the whole fog lamp opening area black so it blends in with the black of the lower grille? See what that looks like.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Haha, I see what you did there.


----------

